# Vente IPAD



## manheman (11 Avril 2010)

Attention, arnaque ou pas ? 
Consulter ici :

[EDIT Gwen] Oui, c'est une arnaque, pas la peine de leur faire de la Pub.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2010)

encore un de ces fils...

ipad neuf = Apple = achat sur sites de vendeurs agreés 
point bzarre

inutile d'aller sur des sites  foireux
(sauf si on a envie de se faire escroquer)


----------

